# Sports?



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

what sports do you guys play?? and r u any good at what u play?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I play football, basketball, baseball and im good at all three. Also I play golf and go surfing if you call those sports heheh


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

American football. Im dutch thats why I call it American football. I'm fast and a teamplayer (in other words, there are a lot of players in my team beter than me but I'm improving)


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Makoa do u play on a high school team or juss with frends?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use to play high school and college but I hurt my shoulder. How bout you?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Played little league baseball for 10 years and soccer for 10 years. Made the all-star and club teams almost every year.Now I only snowboard and play basketball.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Yea im still in hs i play lacrosse religiously...i wanna play football but it would cramp up my summer so i dunno mayb senior year im gunna play...but i snowboard to


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah the summer camps do take up your summer time but it keeps you in shape and its something to do. Plus the more work you put into a sport the more you will get out of it!!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

well i dont play lacrosse yet, but when i do this year, my first thing im going to do is knock this asshole named "chas" AKA FeedingFrenzy on his ass


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hahah I would like to see that


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

yea we go to the same school


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

ha ha ha very funny like 2 see that lol


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Who is the stronger one???


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> ha ha ha very funny like 2 see that lol


 lemme think....yea?
naw really chas come through wit the truth, tell em whos better


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

bro i will school u and u kno it


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> bro i will school u and u kno it


 ok first of all im bigger than u second of all i have a better stick and third of all keep talkin trash ill go f*ck ur girl like within 2 minutes


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i like FB and BB good in both!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

LOL


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

plus u only put up like 245 i put up like 260 so hu do ut hink would win


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

dun bring nicole into thi sh*t either bro


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> plus u only put up like 245 i put up like 260 so hu do ut hink would win


 yea but im faster and ill hit at a greater momentum








and if somehow u come through and lay me out, ill just go f*ck ur girl...


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ohh not its getting personal!!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> dun bring nicole into thi sh*t either bro


 o i did... i did, im tlakin to her now on the fone


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

ummm actually u ant cuz i am and she said u have no chance wit her ever!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

and if u say 1 more thing about her ill kick the sh*t out u in school tummarow


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ohh man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

How old are you guys???


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> ummm actually u ant cuz i am and she said u have no chance wit her ever!


 what the f*ck are u talking about, unless u know a different nicole, i don know what u talking about....try calling her the line will be busy asshole


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

In high school I played football, basketball, golf, and track. In college i played football and played basketball just for fun to keep in shape. Nos I do a little kick boxing


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

16


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

like i said say 1 more thing about her and ill kill u! i swear bro u kno wat i didn 2 vito when he was saying sh*t


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> like i said say 1 more thing about her and ill kill u! i swear bro u kno wat i didn 2 vito when he was saying sh*t


 three words, i aint vito

i wont go down bitch, and u kno u dont want to get into sh*t wit me so stop posting on the computer and lets just fucknig meet


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

actually give me like40 mins cause im going to nicoles


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

i cant beleive ur even still talkin i swear ui wanna kill u right now


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

ite well ill be back in like 10 mins, im going to continue this chat from nicoles house, than ill be f*cking her, then ill be meeting u and pistolwhippin ur stupid ass


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

ok first of all ur to much of a bitch to do anything anyways second of all i said 2 stop with talkin about nicole


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

damn ur lucky im getting p*ssy from shannon, otherwise id be f*cking nicole TODAY.... shannon has a way better body anyway


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow this subject has really changed!!!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

ok first of all shannon is nuthing compared 2 nicole and all shannon has is a big house other than that shes juss another ugly face


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> ok first of all shannon is nuthing compared 2 nicole and all shannon has is a big house other than that shes juss another ugly face


 hahahha what the f*ck are u talking about...ur right, she does have a big house and rich ass sh*t compared to both of our poor asses, but she has a nice ass bodie and u CANNOT deny that... both of us ranked her on top 15 in our grade...me u and bones... so dont f*cking act like shes ugly...ALL NICOLE HAS IS AN OK BODY AND A NICE NICE NICE ASS...


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

hahaha me and bones said she was top 10 then after we thought about it we knocked her down liike 30 spots ur juss pissed cuz shes ugly


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> hahaha me and bones said she was top 10 then after we thought about it we knocked her down liike 30 spots ur juss pissed cuz shes ugly


 .....no like i said she was at spot number six, but since weve all been smoking too much we finally relized she is at spot number 13 or 14...and i dont remember nicole even being ON the list


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

ok all im gunna say is this is bull sh*t talkin over the interenet like this y dun u come over and we settle this like men no bringing our boys juss u and me


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> ok all im gunna say is this is bull sh*t talkin over the interenet like this y dun u come over and we settle this like men no bringing our boys juss u and me


 ugh, im already on probation and u know that man...also i dont want to be on house arrest again... just f*cking come ehre and come into my house...my basement is bigger enough for us to settle this sh*t u p*ssy...but first i need some p*ssy.... where the f*ck is shannon? she still aint here


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> ok all im gunna say is this is bull sh*t talkin over the interenet like this y dun u come over and we settle this like men no bringing our boys juss u and me


 haha notice how he says "no boys" thats cause he know his crew is ridiculous they are all pussies compared to me and my friends


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

it dun matter if my boys are pussies it ant my boys hu r fighting its me and u


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> it dun matter if my boys are pussies it ant my boys hu r fighting its me and u


 like i said, if its on my property then ite...but otherwise i aint risking u and going and snitching after i knock u out and drag ur body into the park and leave u there until u become conscious


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

y does it have to be on ur property?? how about tummarow after school so every1 can se me kick ur ass? how about that


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> y does it have to be on ur property?? how about tummarow after school so every1 can se me kick ur ass? how about that


 because u wont be doing ne ass kicking...ill will destroy u and than ill get put away...i doubt id get house lock down tehyd probobly just throw me in for a while


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

hahaha ok this is ridiculous we will juss settle it tummarow end of story.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Haha what a way to post more!!!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> Haha what a way to post more!!!


 ?


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> hahaha ok this is ridiculous we will juss settle it tummarow end of story.


 ok whatever


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

plez juss go f*ck ursef like i said tummarow in school


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

fine


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

god, you guys are probably good friends and your just doing this to be post whores


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> god, you guys are probably good friends and your just doing this to be post whores


 LOL


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LMAO tis Post has changed to f*cking Grls "HeH"? LoL


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

ok thats enough talkin just meet at a neutral place throw down and settle it.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> plus u only put up like 245 i put up like 260 so hu do ut hink would win


 ur 16 and u can bench 260? JEEZUS!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> ur 16 and u can bench 260? JEEZUS!


lol when i was 16 i was doin 320


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

i play golf, tennis, bball...im not saying im good at any of them...but im improving....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

soccer and hell yeah I am good


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Kory said:


> > ur 16 and u can bench 260? JEEZUS!
> 
> 
> lol when i was 16 i was 320


 I don't beleive you could bench press 320 lbs when you were 16. I just can't get myself to belive that.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > > ur 16 and u can bench 260? JEEZUS!
> ...


 Yeah that is pretty hard!! Unless you take tons of supplements!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Well more power to ya then man, thats great!


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

Well, I will take this post back to its routes, sports.

Im pretty non athletic, not 235 sports like everyone else here, I boxed and raced motocross since i was young. Thas it.


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

Now I only wrestle in college. Last year I broke my arm so I didn't wrestle much. But the year before that I took 3rd down state. I lost to the same f*cking kid 3 times. My record was 48 and 3.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

ive been playin table tennis, im ok i guess.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

MikeH. What college do you wrestle for? Minnesota? Iowa? Oklahoma St.? etc.?


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Basketball ... Football ... Golf .... Tennis ... Fishing ....

Used to play Basketball everyday for 4-6 hours!!! Until I tore my right ACL!!!! Had surgurey in march!!! F(**&(*&ing quads and calf shrunk like MAD!!! Right leg is like 85% !!!! Now I feel like an old maN!!!!


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Piran-huhs. Good luck. You can still fish


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > > ur 16 and u can bench 260? JEEZUS!
> ...


 yeah i believe him, some people are born with better genetics than others. i have a friend who was doing about 310 when he was 15 in 9th grade. he's a mean mother f*cker too.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> I don't beleive you could bench press 320 lbs when you were 16. I just can't get myself to belive that.


When i was 16 I was 6'5" 245 lbs. We were required to lift for football so I started lifting in 7th grade. Thats one of the reasons I was 1st team all-state 4 years in a row in football.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

damn 320!


----------

